# Disabling Automount



## dan_c00per (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi,

I have two firewire drives connected to a Mac OS X (10.2) server machine, and a crontask which mounts the second drive, backs-up the first drive onto it and then un-mounts it, effectively having an offline backup, but if the machine restarts, the drive is mounted automatically, is there a way to stop it mounting on startup?

I looked into 'automount' and 'fstab' but apparently they are no longer used in 10.2.


----------



## profx (Apr 7, 2003)

why dont you just write a shell/apple script to unmount that can be run at startup?


----------



## dan_c00per (Apr 7, 2003)

I tried adding the 'umount' command to the /etc/rc file, but it did not work


----------



## dan_c00per (Apr 7, 2003)

Solved it!

I created a shell script to unmount it and put it in /library/startupitems with a XML .plist file and it runs OK


----------

